# Jackson Rock Star, taking reservations now...



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Order a new Rock Star before the end of the year and receive a $100 CKS gift card that is good forever. Get a new skirt, or pay for part of a new paddle!
Jackson Rock Star Elite


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Is it the same outfitting as other Jackson boats?


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes, Happy Seat, Happy Feet, same hip pads, etc. The seat is higher than any other JK playboat models.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

When are you guys going to have these in the store? I would love to check one out in person!


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi
The time-line for Jackson is to have them ready to ship by January 21st, 2011. If that all goes well we will have then in our stores for the public to sit in by the end of January or early February, 2011. We will make a post when they land.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

What is meant by looser hull?


----------



## afaust (Jun 14, 2010)

At 1:40-1:43 there is a really sick move. Is that a Pan Am? I don't think I have ever seen one go so high and quick...


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

afaust said:


> At 1:40-1:43 there is a really sick move. Is that a Pan Am? I don't think I have ever seen one go so high and quick...


Yeah, he almost over rotated it. I think that was Dane who might weigh #100 now. He's been so small that he's looked like a foamy boater. Now that he's growing and getting more strength and leverage he's killing it. Between him and Jason Craig we're watching two of the best juniors ever coming up.

Looser hull = spins easier on a wave.


----------



## aqashleyquin12 (Mar 4, 2011)

They will be available in January 2011. CKS is taking reservations starting today for those that are seeking this new model for the 2011 paddling season.
virtual assistant


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We'll also have a couple of these Rock Star's for demo at our shop in Boulder this summer. 

Nick Wigston
Whitewater Tube/CKS rental center
www.whitewatertubing.com


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

We've shipped a few out, and are going to have some customer "real world" reviews coming in soon. Based on the fact that every star series boat ever has been awesome, I am sure this thing will be great.


----------

